# Feeling that Lacie is Gigantic



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We all know that the Maltese standard says that Maltese should be between 4-7 lbs, and that occasionally we get one that is under or over the standard.

My Lacie weighs approximately 6 lbs. If she's eaten before she's weighed she sometimes runs as much as 6.2 lbs. and if she hasn't been eating a lot, we will sometimes go as low as 5.8 lbs.

She's certainly within the 4-7 lb. standard and I don't see where anyone can call a 6 lb. fluff BIG.

BUT -- I'm now seeing more and more pressue from pet owners about wanting fluffs are only up to 4 or maybe 4 1/2 lbs. So many seem to be looking for fluffs under 4 lbs. Even when I take Lacie and Tilly out with me for errands, a lot of people are saying that they thought Maltese were a lot smaller than 6 lbs.

Tilly is a bigger girl weighing approximately 11 lbs., but she is also a rescue and I never thought she would be within standard, but Lacie is from a good breeder (no longer breeding) with many of the famous champions in her pedigree.

Do any of the rest of you feel this way, or am I being overly sensitive in feeling that others are making me feel that Lacie is GIGANTIC?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynn, I think more and more breeders are getting requests for puppies who will grow to be no more than 4 lbs. but preferably less. And no matter how many times these people are told what the low end of the standard is they keep asking. So I haven't figured out if more people want teeny weeny dogs or if it's the same small group of people who are contacting every breeder around. Personally I love them at 5-1/2 to 6 lbs. If someone else thinks that's too big, oh well. What disturbs me is when I hear that a breeder is using a 2-1/2 lb male for breeding. It seems to me that the only reason for using a stud that small is because the breeder is now breeding to please the crowd rather than to maintain excellence in the breed. My oldest, who also came from rescue, weighs 10 lbs. Next to a 5 lb. dog one looks big and the other looks small. Next to a 3 lb. dog mine looks like a pro football player ... or the other looks like a speck of lint. I couldn't care less what people think of my dogs and I certainly do not apologize for any of their sizes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually hear the opposite when i take the kids anywhere. Chloe is 6 1/2 lbs., Riley is 5lbs 15oz and Noelle is 5lbs 9oz and people comment on how little they are and ask if they are teacups, i kindly tell them that no they are within the standards and tell them that there are no such things as teacup anything except the cups you drink tea out of. 

Lacie and Tilly are both perfect, don't worry about what people are saying. Some just don't know any better and all you can do is educate them. 

Unfortunately there is a trend for people wanting the smaller end of the standard and even smaller than small end of standard. I'm happy with my big kids that are within standard.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We really should not allow others to make us feel anything but love and acceptance for our pets.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Healthy is always #1 to me; size is fairly low on my scale. I wanted a dog who was hearty, didn't shake and tremble and had good self-esteem. And boy did I get one. When I saw the listing for Tyler I didn't even pay attention to estimated weight. When I went to the breeder to look at him though, he had two pups. The other was bigger and more expensive but very cute. The breeder looked at me (I'm only 5'1") and said pointing to Tyler (nee Elvis:HistericalSmiley "He's the one for you. He just fits." I picked him up, he leaned into me and sighed and he was just the right size to fit in my heart. 

I'm in love with so many of the fluffs on the forum and really can't tell from pictures how big or small they are. I don't care if they're purebred or rescue rascals. They're beautiful inside and out and loving and that to me is the thing to look for...not the tiniest dog on the block. JMHO.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Who cares what other people think, or what other people want in a Malt? You have lovely dogs, you love them, and they love you. That's what matters.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Who cares what other people think, or what other people want in a Malt? You have lovely dogs, you love them, and they love you. That's what matters.


:goodpost:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Little ones can be found in all breeders litters now and then. I really don't think everyone wants a tiny. Those that do hopefully know the extra commitment and care they take. I've seen just as many people go for the standard size if not more. 6 lbs is on the larger side of the standard. 4 lbs is on the smaller. Overall quality is to be considered so only breeders who are concerned with free whelping litters are concerned with size. They usually sell off the smaller ones. Perhaps that's why we see them on here. Also, another thing to consider is how our lifestyles have changed. People travel more and don't want to leave their dogs at home. Thus the small dog goes in the bag and off to lands unmarked (yet).


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Your baby isn't gigantic by _any_ stretch of the imagination. I get asked if Pepper is a teacup (just like the other poster wrote), and it is irksome. But it's a term people toss around like it's a widely accepted, professional, breeding term to describe a super-tiny specimen of some sort. And one that is highly desirable, to boot. Seriously, a 4-7 pound dog is already tiny enough, anyone seeking to miniaturize the already microscopic isn't catering to the animal's best interest, but to the crowd. As has been noted, we are a supply-demand world, and as long as there is a market for micro/minis(more faux terminology) there will be *no* short supply of them.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

People are not always very sensetive to others...

Bentley is a bit larger than he is "supposed" to be ... lol- but then again i am not a perfect weight either! So if he is a bit bigger that "standards" oh well! 

Last time I checked no one or nothing was "perfect" God made us all unique ...not perfect! 

So if anyone that tries to make you feel less or "bad" in any way, understand they are searching for the impossible...perfection and missing out on unique. 

Your baby is beautiful!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

No, Lacie is not gigantic, she looks perfect. Take a look at Rocco. He weighs 6+ pounds at 5 months of age. He comes from a wonderful breeder who told me he would weigh between 4 and 5 pounds. He is not fat, he is big. I highly doubt that he will fall within the "Standard" He is healthy and happy, those are my priorities for my pet. Enjoy your beautiful girl!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

2 of mine are BBB Big Beautiful Babes...:HistericalSmiley:They're 8 and 9 pounds,one is 6 pounds and one is 4.5 pounds. The larger ones are so much healthier than my smaller ones,their bones don't pop when I pick them up and they're solid and play like maniacs. They have no trouble w/ steps or getting up and down on the sofa or jumping in and out of the car or even the truck.. Bitsy does pretty good on the sofa,she can jump in the car,but not out,she's 6 pounds, Rylee has a real tough time on furniture ,steps needs lifted in and out of the car and the poor little guy does yip sometimes,he gets hurt easily..
Sometimes I think there's a disadvantage to being to small and delicate. Sure they look adorable but I think the bigger ones do too. 
I guess ,for me,I'd rather them be healthier than conforming to an imposed standard.
I'm sure there are tinies out there that are heathy,with no health issues,just like I'm sure there are some larger ones that have issues.
for me,I just care they're healthy and happy,to me there's nothing more beautiful than a happy,healthy fluff,no matter the size.:wub:


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Before we understood about puppy mills we purchased Casey from a pet store; he is approximately 9.5 pounds. Cosmo is a rescue, weighs approximately 13 pounds and is obviously a maltese mix. We ran into someone one day with a much smaller maltese then my 2. Other people were there and made a comment about how cute *all* the dogs were and asked what breed they were. The woman said her dog was a maltese, she pointed to me and said I told her mine was too but she didn't know if they were because they were so big. I told her I had more to love. I was so upset that someone would dare say anything negative about them. I think Casey and Cosmo are the most handsome boys in the world and would not change anything about them (other then Cosmos constant barking!!). As a matter of fact I call them that so often they will turn to look at me when I say the word "handsome".


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, You have beautiful girls and I think Lacie's size is perfect. I can't imagine anyone thinking she's gigantic. She's around the size of Tess and that's not gigantic. Tess was such a tiny thing at a thin 3 1/2 pounds but in the past year she's blossomed into a beautiful almost 6 pound baby. I think that weight is perfect for her! 
Zoey is around 5 pounds and perfect. Emy is only 3 pounds and I have to be so very careful with her. I didn't search out a tiny, she just landed in my lap. Emy's really thin so I hope in time she'll gain more weight. She plays hard all day so its been hard to get weight on her. Actually Emy's perfect too. I've never seen a Maltese that isn't. :wub:
Hug your 2 beautiful girls for us.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

What i love is they come in all shapes and sizes and are all beautiful ....Baci started to creep up in size TO ME LOL and is 6 LBS...As long as he is Heathy and happy so am I..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Who cares what other people think, or what other people want in a Malt? You have lovely dogs, you love them, and they love you. That's what matters.


I agree!!!:goodpost:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally, I've come to really like them on the little larger side of the standard. Pixie is about 4lbs and she just seems to fragile to me. if/when I ever get another, I will be looking for one that will be a little bigger. 6lb range would be great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, Lacie is perfect. Abbey is perfect too...and she's up to 7 lbs now - she's not fat - she looks good. Archie is up to 10 lbs now , but he really needs to lose a pound or two....for the sake of his health. 

I enjoy the 4 - 8 range. They're strong and healthy and still small. I also love Ava's tiny size, but we've got to be so much more careful around her. Geez when I combed her long hair i'd pull her over sometimes - she's such a light weight. She can't go down steps nor can she use the doggie door. There is a big difference. The only thing big on her is her bark :blink:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

If Lacey is gigantic, my Maggie is enormous! She weighs 7 lbs. and is solid as a little rock. Trixie is almost 6 lbs and when I got her a year ago from a local rescue she weighed 4 lbs. I was afraid I would break her. My two girls are healthy and happy and I am glad they are not so-called teacups. Hey, they still fit in their purse carriers.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont care if they are 10 lbs or 2.5 lbs or if they are show dogs or puppy mill dogs. They are all Beautiful and full of life . Your Girl is Absolutely Beautiful!!! How could anyone not simply love these dogs!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thru the years, I've met so few people who are familiar with Maltese.

And let me tell you, it's been many years, with all sorts of shapes and sizes. Most don't even know what breed they are, much less the standard.

So everyone asks. Everyone thinks they are tiny, yep even BBH ~ :wub:

I always use this opportunity to educate them. I let them know BBH had very little Maltese in him, hence his Big Butt. LBB ended up with Maltese Hair, a Giraffe neck, Horse legs, and no eyeballs. Jops is stubby, but a pure malt, Frankie is also a pure malt, but both from poor breeders. Jops cost me 5K for heart surgery. 

I guess I'm the opposite of you. I get too many compliments, and I turn around and bash my own dogs ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Edit to say: While doing this, I'm promoting Rescue, while bashing breeders who should not be supported, and also leading them in the right direction, if they choose to not go the Rescue Route.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My Lily is 7 lbs, my Nadia is 6 lbs and I wouldn't have it any other way. When I puppy sat two smaller malts at under 5 pounds as much as I adored them, I was constantly terrified that I would step on them. They needed to be picked up and placed on the bed. Nadia can barely make it on the bed at the main house, and at the beach she can't, I have to pick her up. Lily has no problem with either. I'm getting to lazy to pick dogs up and place them on the bed:blush:. Thank God I don't have stairs in the house. I agree with the other posts, your dogs are fine and they are happy and healthy which is the most important thing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> My Lily is 7 lbs, my Nadia is 6 lbs and I wouldn't have it any other way. When I puppy sat two smaller malts at under 5 pounds as much as I adored them, I was constantly terrified that I would step on them. They needed to be picked up and placed on the bed. Nadia can barely make it on the bed at the main house, and at the beach she can't, I have to pick her up. Lily has no problem with either. I'm getting to lazy to pick dogs up and place them on the bed:blush:. Thank God I don't have stairs in the house. I agree with the other posts, your dogs are fine and they are happy and healthy which is the most important thing.


LOL Gigi!! I've got a tiny one (Sugar) I will be needing you to watch, if you can. She can't jump, up or down, either, but good Lord she's a love. 

I have a couple dates I will be out of town, and my friend might be a bit overwhelmed. I'll email you this weekend.

Oh, and Sweet Pea has a prospect coming tomorrow!! Gosh, I sure miss George. Now Sweet Pea may leave us. Wish us luck, Girlfriend!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, not at all. Don't feel that way. Mia and Leo are 9 pounds each, my little stink muffins . And I love every pound of them. Yesterday, we were taking them into the groomers, and a big burley man, who had a beuatiful big dog, stopped in his tracks, and looked at my two, and said "man they are some gorgeous dogs" . Mia and Leo stole his heart, and the last thing he was looking at was there size.

The other day, while out at a luncheon, I saw one of the most beautiful Malts in person. Her owner was walking her and I ran up to her, as I don't see many malts aruond here, Lynn, she was gorgeous, oh how she pranced down the street, and she was defintely within standard, she took my breath away.

For me, health is one of the most important things, followed by tempermant. Malts, regardless of size, just are magical. I love them all.

Yes, I think Mia and Leo are gigantic, because they are my world and your girls are just as precious. :wub: Whether a malt is 4 pounds or 10, they all posses those special loving qualites that we all love.

Personally, I don't really have a preference on size whatsoever, they steal your heart regardless and are beautiful both inside and out. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You know, my two are around the same weight as Lacie, and I sometimes wonder if they are "gigantic" also. There aren't really many Maltese where I live, but from looking at people pictures here on SM they all look so tiny, and I feel like mine look HUGE in photos! lol

Both L & P will fluctuate anywhere from 6lbs up to 7+ depending on meals, exercise, etc. Sometimes they feel so heavy to me even. lol

Edited to add: I've also noticed that weight alone does not dictate the size of the dog. London & Preston are about the same weight, and London looks bigger than Preston does.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had a very few think mine are humongous for Malts.But a few have made comments. Most think my fluffin' muffins are beautiful and most comments are positive.
The only time I wish they were smaller is when I have to carry them in a carrier through the airport! Otherwise I don't care the size,as long as they're healthy.

I gotta admit,I do think those tinies are adorable though.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyones kind words. I don't think Lacie is big -- she's well within standard and is the love of my life.:wub: Tilly is the sweetest fluff I've ever had and I love her dearly. :wub:Both of the girls are in good weigh (not fat). My Vet is very happy with their size and weights.:chili:

I guess I'm just "shocked" :w00t:at how anyone can think that a 6 lb fluff is BIG (or an 11 lb fluff for that matter). Now our Black Lab, Nellie, who weighs 85 lbs. is BIG.:thumbsup:

The only time I wish they were smaller is when I'm carrying them through the airport. Then both can seem pretty HEAVY!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The only time I wish they were smaller is when I'm carrying them through the airport. Then both can seem pretty HEAVY!!!:HistericalSmiley:


I bet our laptops weigh as much as our dogs, especially when the power cord and the rest of the junk gets added to the laptop bag. So next time you are lugging that doggy bag through the airport, Lynn, just think of it as though you're carrying a 4-legged laptop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I bet our laptops weigh as much as our dogs, especially when the power cord and the rest of the junk gets added to the laptop bag. So next time you are lugging that doggy bag through the airport, Lynn, just think of it as though you're carrying a 4-legged laptop.:thumbsup:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:So true!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The majority of Maltese I have seen in real life here in NC are from BYB's. Most make almost 8 pound Lady look tiny! Really, most of them are well over ten pounds.

I have seen curly Poodle-like coats, Malts with so much color they look like Shih Tzus, etc. They also make Lady look well bred!

I personally would never want a tiny Maltese. 6 or 7 pounds is perfect to me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola is over 7lbs. She was supposed to be only around 4. I wanted a little one mainly so that when it is very wet here, as it apt to get in the winter. (lol and summer) it would be easy for me to carry her around. Well I can't do that, I am only 5'1 myself so it would be a struggle to carry her far, and I now live in a walking city. I kinda like them small too.

That being said, the vet was thrilled at how strong a little girl she is. She said she doubted I would ever have any issues with her legs, she can go up and down stairs, jump up and down off sofas etc etc. (I also have a mini set of stairs for her but she only uses them if they are right there). I also feel a bit nervous about her getting underfeet at this size, smaller would be pretty scary, although you do get used to it.

I can't say I really care what anyone else might say, most Maltese here are bigger anyway.

I fell in love with my little Lola the moment my daughter brought her, as she wriggled like crazy trying to get to me as if she already knew me, and licked me like crazy. How could I not? I am very lucky indeed to have such a precious little girl in my life :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks for everyones kind words. I don't think Lacie is big -- she's well within standard and is the love of my life.:wub: Tilly is the sweetest fluff I've ever had and I love her dearly. :wub:Both of the girls are in good weigh (not fat). My Vet is very happy with their size and weights.:chili:
> 
> I guess I'm just "shocked" :w00t:at how anyone can think that a 6 lb fluff is BIG (or an 11 lb fluff for that matter). Now our Black Lab, Nellie, who weighs 85 lbs. is BIG.:thumbsup:
> 
> The only time I wish they were smaller is when I'm carrying them through the airport. Then both can seem pretty HEAVY!!!:HistericalSmiley:


Most of the Malts I see at the clinic are BYB and usually between 8-12lbs. All of mine are 4 and the reason I want small ones is, I have a very bad back and picking up and carrying around anything above 5lbs is difficult. (Mary, laughed at your laptop analogy!! too funny! :HistericalSmiley: and SO TRUE!!) 

But, this breed is so wonderful...all of them from 2 - 20lbs should be treated special. I adore this breed.... big dogs in little packages!! 

Hugs and kisses to each and every one of them out there!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know...I just don't understand why people want the teeny tinies. They come in here clearly proud of their barely two pound fluff and then are frustrated because they can never find things to fit. Well...maybe that's because they aren't _supposed _to be that tiny! And the frustrating thing is it is almost a competition to them. If the dog isn't with them, and I'm trying to help with sizing, they'll say something like "she's a Yorkie and is sooo tiny, only weighs about 4 lbs. So I'll say "oh...similar to my Callie". And then all of a sudden the weight of theirs changes to "oh I mean she barely weighs 3 lbs. She's _*MUCH*_ smaller." :smilie_tischkante: Seriously! This happens ALL the time! Both my mom and my niece who help me out from time to time have noticed it. :HistericalSmiley:

I used to think my Zoe was sooooo tiny and was so careful of her. lol...heck SHE'S a giant! She weighs around 8 lbs 13 oz give or take an ounce. But her skull and skeletal structure are big. She looks bigger then some Malts I've seen who weigh more then she does. Jett is the perfect weight for me. Somewhere between 5-6 lbs is really nice. Still easy to carry around and travel with, but not so tiny they are fragile. Callie will be the death of me yet I worry about her so. lol I did not set out to get a teeny tiny one at all. In fact, size never came up with any breeder I spoke with. It was all about the temperament for me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know...I just don't understand why people want the teeny tinies. They come in here clearly proud of their barely two pound fluff and then are frustrated because they can never find things to fit. Well...maybe that's because they aren't _supposed _to be that tiny! And the frustrating thing is it is almost a competition to them. If the dog isn't with them, and I'm trying to help with sizing, they'll say something like "she's a Yorkie and is sooo tiny, only weighs about 4 lbs. So I'll say "oh...similar to my Callie". And then all of a sudden the weight of theirs changes to "oh I mean she barely weighs 3 lbs. She's _*MUCH*_ smaller." :smilie_tischkante: Seriously! This happens ALL the time! Both my mom and my niece who help me out from time to time have noticed it. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I used to think my Zoe was sooooo tiny and was so careful of her. lol...heck SHE'S a giant! She weighs around 8 lbs 13 oz give or take an ounce. But her skull and skeletal structure are big. She looks bigger then some Malts I've seen who weigh more then she does. Jett is the perfect weight for me. Somewhere between 5-6 lbs is really nice. Still easy to carry around and travel with, but not so tiny they are fragile. Callie will be the death of me yet I worry about her so. lol I did not set out to get a teeny tiny one at all. In fact, size never came up with any breeder I spoke with. It was all about the temperament for me.


Crystal, I get the same thing with my bow customers, mostly the ones with Yorkies. They email me asking how small a bow I can make and proudly tell me that their Yorkie is only 2 pounds full grown.

Yorkies don't have a preferred bottom weight like Maltese do so the trend is to breed them smaller and smaller. Greeders send them home at 10 weeks and they weigh only ounces! 

I read so many heartbreaking stories about the tiny Yorkies on the forum I belong to. These little ones break their legs just from jumping off the couch. Their bones are as thin as thread and often don't heal, even with expensive surgery. So many end up needing their legs amputated.

I just pray that never happens to Maltese.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You know -- I just reread the Chihuahua standard and even Chis aren't disqualified until they are more than 6 lbs., and they're supposedly the smallest of the toy group. I just don't understand as I do believe that we are taking huge health risks with trying to breed them smaller and smaller.

Lacie is just fine at 6 lbs. In my eyes, 6 lbs. is PERFECT.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know, one of the first maltese to come to this country (U.S.) was 4 lbs. There have ALWAYS been smaller maltese...just as there have been larger.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I bet our laptops weigh as much as our dogs, especially when the power cord and the rest of the junk gets added to the laptop bag. So next time you are lugging that doggy bag through the airport, Lynn, just think of it as though you're carrying a 4-legged laptop.:thumbsup:


I took my little fluffs 6 and 4.5 pounds on a flight to Florida,the bag and fluffs weighed about 12 pounds,then I slipped my laptop in the back pocket of the carrier and it took it up to 23 pounds so my lap top did weigh as much as my fluffs..... I never thought about that until now. that didn't include power cord and cordless mouse,that was in my other suitcase.....

I weighed my carrier with fluffs since I had to adhere to the 25 pound weight limit for carry on.... Little fluffs don't seem that heavy until you get them in a carrier and they start to wiggle.

BTW,everyone just thought they were adorable and I got to take them out of the carrier,on leash at the airport and in the plane. The flight attendants even gave me some extra water for them. On the way back,they slept on my lap and the lady next to me,her lap too. She loved them,I think she would have taken the home w/ her....


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She sounds like the perfect size to me! My Lacy is just under 8lbs and my Rylie is a little over 7lbs. I really like their size for the most part...lacy is a little bigger than my "ideal" dog..she's tall and long and lean. I love my Rylie's size..he is more square and compact, but he has a little more body than I'd call "ideal". But..they really aren't much bigger than what I'd want in my "ideal" dog, and they honestly look very small to me compared to most dogs. I've seen some really big yorkies and maltese and my two are about the same size or slightly biggger as some of the yorkies I've seen in the show ring. I really prefer a 5-6.5lb dog for show or pet. I've just never wanted a really tiny dog...they just don't appeal to me. And I've never thought that being tiny made a dog more desirable..I actually desire a dog that is in the middle to the higher end of the standard so far as size goes.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't pick my friends by their size or weight, and I surely don't pick my fur companions by that either, friends or furbabies are chosen by the generious love they give no questions asked, not judgemental and always being there when you need them. Love comes from the heart and you know it and feel that connection when you have found them.

For the record I just love your little Lacie and thank God I have you Lynn for one of my chosen friends.

Lucy


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> You know, one of the first maltese to come to this country (U.S.) was 4 lbs. There have ALWAYS been smaller maltese...just as there have been larger.


That is so interesting!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

LUCY N PETS said:


> I don't pick my friends by their size or weight, and I surely don't pick my fur companions by that either, friends or furbabies are chosen by the generious love they give no questions asked, not judgemental and always being there when you need them. Love comes from the heart and you know it and feel that connection when you have found them.
> 
> For the record I just love your little Lacie and thank God I have you Lynn for one of my chosen friends.
> 
> Lucy


:goodpost: Don't you hate it (and think it is ridiculous) if you are with a group of people and one in the group thinks they are so much BETTER than all there because they have the only "perfect" body in the room.. Below are pictures of my BIG momma Jewel and she is so cool... I just love her. POST note edit... This Jewel has made some of the "best" of my potential show quality dogs, body shape, size for the standard, temperment and coat quality... she is ? 6-7# and free whelps, -she is my precious Jewel. She is not tiny or baby doll faced but show/breeder's dream for many reasons.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> You know, one of the first maltese to come to this country (U.S.) was 4 lbs. There have ALWAYS been smaller maltese...just as there have been larger.





princessre said:


> That is so interesting!



Yes but 4 lbs is still the minimum of the preferred breed standard. I think what many of us are trying to do here is diffuse the attitude where larger Maltese are looked upon as being lower quality and of so many wanting the 'teacups' or the teeny tinies to the point they have created a demand from less then responsible breeders, and really great breeders not being able to find homes for their perfect, breed standard pups. Yes, even a fantastic, reputable breeder will get one under 4 lbs from time to time and even larger then 7 lbs every once in awhile. They aren't gods and can't create a cookie cutter Maltese with every litter. But they aren't trying to produce the teeny tinies.

I really LOVE this thread where Smith is quoted, "_Smith doesn’t blame written breed standards as much as people’s interpretation of those standards. What needs correcting, she says, is “this idea that if one wrinkle is good, then 12 wrinkles is better. If a 4-pound Chihuahua is good, then a 1-pound Chihuahua would be spectacular.” It’s a trend that even prompted Consumer Reports to issue a warning in 2003, telling readers that the “demand for ever-more-perfect purebred dogs has concentrated bad recessive genes and turned many pets into medical nightmares.”

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-maltese-showing-information/105658-what-i-learned-dog-show-2.html
_


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

LUCY N PETS said:


> I don't pick my friends by their size or weight, and I surely don't pick my fur companions by that either, friends or furbabies are chosen by the generious love they give no questions asked, not judgemental and always being there when you need them. Love comes from the heart and you know it and feel that connection when you have found them.
> 
> Lucy


Well said. :thumbsup:



Ladysmom said:


> I personally would never want a tiny Maltese. 6 or 7 pounds is perfect to me.


Ditto. Kodi is 8 lbs and she is perfect!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My Meow Meow is a 14-pound cat who came to me as a sick and hungry stray. I love her just as much as I love my 4.8 pound Casanova and 3.3 pound Bijou. People may choose a smaller pet for portability, but I'm not sure why anyone would look at larger Maltese as being "lower quality." 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yes but 4 lbs is still the minimum of the preferred breed standard. I think what many of us are trying to do here is diffuse the attitude where larger Maltese are looked upon as being lower quality and of so many wanting the 'teacups' or the teeny tinies to the point they have created a demand from less then responsible breeders, and really great breeders not being able to find homes for their perfect, breed standard pups. Yes, even a fantastic, reputable breeder will get one under 4 lbs from time to time and even larger then 7 lbs every once in awhile. They aren't gods and can't create a cookie cutter Maltese with every litter. But they aren't trying to produce the teeny tinies.
> 
> I really LOVE this thread where Smith is quoted, "_Smith doesn’t blame written breed standards as much as people’s interpretation of those standards. What needs correcting, she says, is “this idea that if one wrinkle is good, then 12 wrinkles is better. If a 4-pound Chihuahua is good, then a 1-pound Chihuahua would be spectacular.” It’s a trend that even prompted Consumer Reports to issue a warning in 2003, telling readers that the “demand for ever-more-perfect purebred dogs has concentrated bad recessive genes and turned many pets into medical nightmares.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I really don't see many 2 lb maltese. Not even on here. I don't understand why anyone would think this is a big deal here. There are a few on the smaller side, but then, there are some on the larger side here too. We always state to buy from reputable breeders and reputable breeders don't breed to get tinies specifically. They want something that shows up in the ring well and can be bred safely. So there are a few tinies on here. So what? There are plenty more standard size and even larger. Those with tinies should be allowed to love their pet just as those with larger sizes. No diff. I've had six pound maltese and never felt they were gigantic. The breed as a whole is very small.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

princessre said:


> My Meow Meow is a 14-pound cat who came to me as a sick and hungry stray. I love her just as much as I love my 4.8 pound Casanova and 3.3 pound Bijou. People may choose a smaller pet for portability, but I'm not sure why anyone would look at larger Maltese as being "lower quality."



Ummm...it's the point of this whole thread. The reason it was started. 

A 4 or 5 pound Maltese (well within the breed preferred standard) are extremely 'portable'. It's those that are demanding those under the preferred standard that are causing this unhealthy trend.

And I don't know why a larger Maltese is being thought of as lower quality either. It's truly sad.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I really don't see many 2 lb maltese. Not even on here. I don't understand why anyone would think this is a big deal here. There are a few on the smaller side, but then, there are some on the larger side here too. We always state to buy from reputable breeders and reputable breeders don't breed to get tinies specifically. They want something that shows up in the ring well and can be bred safely. So there are a few tinies on here. So what? There are plenty more standard size and even larger. Those with tinies should be allowed to love their pet just as those with larger sizes. No diff. I've had six pound maltese and never felt they were gigantic. The breed as a whole is very small.


No one said they should not be loved as much as the larger ones Brit. But to what extreme are some people going to get these super tiny ones? Just that the demand or popularity is causing such a problem, even the breeders that we so respect here on SM have stated they are having trouble placing their pups that are going to be on the larger size of the preferred breed standard.

I totally understand that on this forum, there are members who have such knowledge and experience with Maltese, that they would be ones that a reputable breeder would feel most comfortable with when it's time to place them since they do require extra care. They are just as adorable and perfect as those over the preferred breed standard.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I really don't see many 2 lb maltese. Not even on here. I don't understand why anyone would think this is a big deal here. There are a few on the smaller side, but then, there are some on the larger side here too. We always state to buy from reputable breeders and reputable breeders don't breed to get tinies specifically. They want something that shows up in the ring well and can be bred safely. So there are a few tinies on here. So what? There are plenty more standard size and even larger. Those with tinies should be allowed to love their pet just as those with larger sizes. No diff. I've had six pound maltese and never felt they were gigantic. The breed as a whole is very small.


I think the point Crystal is trying to make is not about how many tinies there are but more about how many people currently looking for a Maltese want a tiny one. I get emails all the time, as do my breeder friends, from people who want a Maltese that will mature at no more than 4 lbs. I respond that I cannot guarantee weight and that generally my puppies mature to weigh between 5-6 lbs. which is my preferred weight and I strive to breed for my preference first and foremost. It's as honest as I can get and I respond this way to avoid what has happened to a few people who have posted in this very thread saying they were told their puppy would mature at about 4 lbs. but that didn't happen. And there are people who have returned puppies who matured at more than 4 lbs. .... how sad is that??


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ummm...it's the point of this whole thread. The reason it was started.
> 
> A 4 or 5 pound Maltese (well within the breed preferred standard) are extremely 'portable'. It's those that are demanding those under the preferred standard that are causing this unhealthy trend.
> 
> And I don't know why a larger Maltese is being thought of as lower quality either. It's truly sad.


I thought the thread was about Lynn feeling that Lacie was "gigantic." And we were all reassuring her that Lacie was well within the standard, and that we should love all sized pets the same? Or was this a thread about breeders and pets?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I think the point Crystal is trying to make is not about how many tinies there are but more about how many people currently looking for a Maltese want a tiny one. I get emails all the time, as do my breeder friends, from people who want a Maltese that will mature at no more than 4 lbs. I respond that I cannot guarantee weight and that generally my puppies mature to weigh between 5-6 lbs. which is my preferred weight and I strive to breed for my preference first and foremost. It's as honest as I can get and I respond this way to avoid what has happened to a few people who have posted in this very thread saying they were told their puppy would mature at about 4 lbs. but that didn't happen. And there are people who have returned puppies who matured at more than 4 lbs. .... how sad is that??


But, Mary, there have always been people looking for tinies. Blame it on the teacup poodle or whatever you want, they are out there. When I bred they were often wanting tiny too. So you take the time to explain just how small a five pound dog really is. 
I saw a large group of pictures of maltese from different times in history and all looked very small to me. 
There are always going to be the select group that want that miniscule pup for whatever unhealthy reason, but they are not the majority nor will they be since you cannot produce healthy tinies in mass.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> There are always going to be the select group that want that miniscule pup for whatever unhealthy reason, but they are not the majority nor will they be since you cannot produce healthy tinies in mass.


I think if a poll were taken of current breeders you would find that of the inquiries received the majority want small. Some will say preferably 4 lbs. while others will say no more than 4 lbs. I'm not trying to be argumentative with you Brit, I'm just telling you what I and my breeder friends are getting for inquiries these days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think my insecurity about Lacie's size came to a head last weekend when we were out doing errands. Besides the normal places that I know the girls are allowed to go in (PetSmart, PetCo, Home Depost), I also had to run by Michaels to pick up a picture that was being framed for the office. I put the girls in the shopping cart with a pad down for them to lay on. Of course, they were all dressed up with matching bows and, imho, looked pretty cute. It was so hot that I couldn't leave them in the car and I was only going to pick up the picture.

All the employees in Michaels said that it was fine to bring them in and they also said that they thought the girls looked cute.

Then, this one lady asked me what breed they were. This is not so uncommon as a lot of people aren't all that familiar with Malts. So I told her they were Maltese. She then made a big deal about how she thought Malts were soooooooooooooo much smaller than Lacie and Tilly. She then mentioned that she had a "Maltipoo" that was around 12 lbs. I picked Tilly up and told her that Tilly weighed around 11 lbs and that she was a rescue. She admitted that her fluff was about the same size. Then I picked up Lacie and told her that Lacie was only around 6 lbs and that she was within the breed standard of 4-7 lbs. And was trying to point out the difference in size between Lacie and Tilly. I was having a nice conversation with this person, but then she just kept going on and on about how much bigger Lacie was than she thought a well bred Maltese was supposed to be.

This isn't the first time this has happened. I've even had other Maltese owners that have tiny, tiny ones tell me how big Lacie and Tilly look to them. Of course, these tiny ones are from BYBs and don't look that great, imho. They're not like Cosy or Ava or Bijou or some of the other beautiful ones here that are tiny. I'm sure we've all seen these tiny ones that I'm talking about.

Lacie, imho could have been finished if I was still into showing. Her biggest fault is that she still has a little lemon on her ears. And also, they mistakenly pulled 2 of her permanent teeth when she was spayed, thinking they were baby teeth. Of course, she wasn't going to be shown and that wasn't important to me. 

It just makes me sad to think that someone, anyone, thinks that a 6 lb dog is too big. Even Tilly at 11 lbs isn't BIG in my eyes. She may be bigger than standard, but she's not big.

BTW -- I love Jewel and completely understand why she's Perfect -- especially to breed.

Brit -- I think Cosy is the cutest thing around and would give my eye teeth to own one that was that adorable.

But I do agree with Crystal that, as a society, pet owners in general are trying to go smaller and smaller and smaller with both the Malts and the Yorkies which is not necessarily a good trend.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments assuring me that Lacie is just fine. To me she is Perfect and so is 6 lbs of pure love.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't get too many puppy inquiries but even I can say that a lot of the inquiries I get are people who want smaller pups. And that is fine, I don't really mind it. Like Mary, i tell them I can't guarantee size and I don't breed specifically for smaller size. I dont' take offense to the question, unless they ask me for a teacup size, hahaha. Then I know they are not the most educated of future puppy owners and I write them back to explain there is no such thing as teacup, etc etc etc and to avoid any breeder who advertises teacup pups, etc etc etc. 

Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting a puppy on the lowest end of the standard at all (or even slightly below) and nobody should have to feel like they have to justify their personal preferences. I would never say I don't understand why people want small because I do understand it! The only problem I see with wanting a smaller than standard pup is when a buyer can't get the answers they want from reputable breeders, who do they turn to? The BYBers/brokers who specialize in 'tiny' and 'teacup' and we all know how bad that can wind up. That is my only fear with the trend for smaller maltese. 

Personally, i like the bigger ones, but that is mostly from a breeding/show standpoint. When I just had Lucy and was a pet owner only, I loved the fact that she was 'smaller' (she was well under 4 lbs at 6 mos) Of course, now she's a solid 5.5 lbs and that is more than fine, LOL. I didn't specifically search for a maltese her size though, since I didn't know what I was doing when I was looking for a puppy, I just really lucked out with her. And I liked the attention I got because she was small and cute, LOL. She was highly portable and i loved that!

I've had more than one person tell me that Emma is going to be a big girl (like that is a bad thing) and you know what my answer is? _THANK GOODNESS_ She is just about 6 lbs at 9 mos old and is a nice sized, sturdy girl and I wouldn't change it for anything. 

Lynne, your girls are perfect. And as Crystal also pointed out, people can be very hung up on size and how big size = poorly bred and small size = well-bred and we know that is just not the truth! Unfortunately, those same people probably think there is such thing as a true teacup maltese and there isn't a whole lot anybody can do except to try to educate.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

When I got Preston at 4 pounds, I was worried that I made a big mistake getting such a tiny guy. I had originally wanted a 6 pound dog but when I found Preston I couldn't resist him. My daughter nicknamed him the "inpractical dog" when he first arrived. He races up the stairs but can't come back down, he can slip through little spaces (like the dog gate), he can't hold his bladder as long as a bigger dog, and we have to be very careful with him. It turns out that he's a tough, study little fella and his size hasn't been a big deal at all. If he continues to grow into a larger boy, that will be fine. If he stays as he is, that's fine too. They're all beautiful dogs and a six pound dog is really a very tiny dog!

Also: If I had young children I would never get a 4 pound dog.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can relate Lynn. Both Ben and Emma were supposed to be smaller than they are. Benny is 7 lbs and Emma is 6 lbs. I am beginning to think I was the cause of them being larger lol. Maybe I feed them too much, although they aren't overfed and the vet thinks they are the perfect weight. I think it is hard to determine what their adult weight will be. They are from great breeders and their parents were smaller, but they both ended up being larger than originally thought. I will say this though...I'm actually happy they are the weight they are. I don't feel like they are so fragile or breakable. When kids or larger dogs are around them I don't worry about them getting squished. I have to say they are pretty hearty. I would love a smaller malt, I would love a larger malt. To me it really doesn't matter...just so long as they are healthy.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Just give her a bath. Then you'll see how small she really is....LOL!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - Lacie and I are both feeling better. We just ordered the Thundershirt (to help with the summer storms) and we had to order an XXS (by their size chart). LOL. That's as small as it gets -- so there. LOL


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

people really tick me off when they do that. they always come up to me and say "aw you're dog is so small, is she a tea-cup??!" and i'm just like, "...no such thing as a 'tea-cup.'" she's just a puppy!
i especially hate it when people say they're getting a tea-cup maltese, it just shows they know nothing on the breed. i tell them that there's no such thing as a tea-cup and they just wanna argue with me!! it's like saying you're going to buy a sick puppy.

i would much rather have a big 15lb maltese than a sickly 2lb maltese. that's just in my opinion


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

yes you baby is beautiful .,my shiloh is much bigger than her brothers and sisters 
just all the more for us to love.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynne - I'll send you fatty Hunter if you want and you can give me Lacie! He's 10-11 pounds but seems long for a maltese. I always think of him as a bigger guy until we walk him near other dogs then I am reminded of how small he is. One thing that I noticed - when his hair grows out he looks so FAT but once we cut it down again he's a skinnie-minnie! I think it really all depends on your own perception.

Shame on the lady in Michaels, she didn't understand what you were saying because she was too fixiated on her own thoughts and perceptions. Those types of individuals are almost impossible to educate!


----------



## Sweetie the Smartest Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

*Are larger Maltese healtheir than smaller ones?*

I am trying to help a friend who wants to adopt a female Maltese puppy as soon as possible. She lives in Philadelphia. She has called all of the breeders from Long Island to Virginia and she has not been able to find a female larger than 6 pounds. She has found only a few female puppies. 

I would like to know if the smaller adults have more medical problems as the age than the larger adults. Do the smaller ones have problems with anesthesia or medication dosing? Do they survive diseases as well as the bigger adults? Do they have more problems jumping up on a bed if they have stairs that are not too steep? Are their patellas more of a problem than the patellas of larger dogs? 

In other words, does size matter?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweetie, you need to make a separate thread for all your questions.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

More and more people are online and there are lots of websites advertising teacup Maltese. I just tell people that the standard is between 4-7 pounds and that there is no such thing as a "teacup." My first one was from a BYB and weighed 11lbs. Mine are on the small side 4 and 4.8lbs. I didn't want them to be over 5 pounds because I have arthritis in my neck and shoulder and I like to hold them a lot.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is just that size because God had to fit her heart into her body---and her heart is so big! She is furpicked---I meant to say "perfect!":wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's crazy for them to think Lacie's big! She's perfect! And I couldn't care less if Rocky was 4 or 12lbs...or what people think. I always get comments on how tiny he is and how he looks underweight. Whatever people! :huh: At 5lbs. 2 oz. he's just about average for the breed. People can ask the dumbest questions comments...it only matters what you think. Lacie is precious and perfect!:wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> We all know that the Maltese standard says that Maltese should be between 4-7 lbs, and that occasionally we get one that is under or over the standard.
> 
> My Lacie weighs approximately 6 lbs. If she's eaten before she's weighed she sometimes runs as much as 6.2 lbs. and if she hasn't been eating a lot, we will sometimes go as low as 5.8 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought i wanted a smaller dog until a few weeks ago a lady with the cutest less than 3 lb Maltese came to the store..She was full grown and i went to hold her she felt like when Baci was a puppy and i was afraid really he was so small..Baci is 6 wonderful lbs...I don't feel like I'm going to break him so for me he is the perfect size...I must say she was a doll i asked where she came from the woman and dog were from Korea..So i feel for every pot there is a cover... XS SM MED LG XL LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't been able to read the rest of your thread yet, so it will be interesting to see what everyone else says. 

Snowball is six pounds. Well, he was 6.4 at the vets yesterday, but, I think it's because of the heat and humidity outside ... triple digit temperature/heat index. 

We are always told that Snowball is so cute and tiny/small. In fact, we've been told more than once that he seemed small for a Maltese. But, he's not. We have never heard anyone say that he is big. The biggest compliment we received last week was that someone thought he was a show dog!!! They were serious, too!!! (Jane, he does look like a little prince in the beautiful blue step in leather leash that you and the girls sent to him for Christmas ... thank you, again! :tender

As for size ... personally, I worry about Snowball being small at six pounds ... I always worry about him getting stepped on, how his tiny body will react to medications, vaccinations, etc. So, for myself, I would worry even more with a smaller dog.

I don't mean to get off subject ... but, I will forget otherwise. I think it was a couple of weeks ago that I saw an ad directly under our SM banner ... with someone advertising "Tea Cup Maltese" ... (their words in the ad, not mine) :angry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Lynn, I think more and more breeders are getting requests for puppies who will grow to be no more than 4 lbs. but preferably less. And no matter how many times these people are told what the low end of the standard is they keep asking. So I haven't figured out if more people want teeny weeny dogs or if it's the same small group of people who are contacting every breeder around. Personally I love them at 5-1/2 to 6 lbs. If someone else thinks that's too big, oh well. What disturbs me is when I hear that a breeder is using a 2-1/2 lb male for breeding. It seems to me that the only reason for using a stud that small is because the breeder is now breeding to please the crowd rather than to maintain excellence in the breed. My oldest, who also came from rescue, weighs 10 lbs. Next to a 5 lb. dog one looks big and the other looks small. Next to a 3 lb. dog mine looks like a pro football player ... or the other looks like a speck of lint. I couldn't care less what people think of my dogs and I certainly do not apologize for any of their sizes.


I feel the same way. :chili: 

I am in love with Snowball ... and, that's all that counts. And he's in love with me, too. :wub::wub: 

Oh, and I could bet that anyone who finds something wrong with one of our fluff babies ... is jealous. :yes:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bentley's Mum said:


> People are not always very sensetive to others...
> 
> Bentley is a bit larger than he is "supposed" to be ... lol- but then again i am not a perfect weight either! So if he is a bit bigger that "standards" oh well!
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can see why you might feel that way but only since I recently had a playdate with another malt who was the same age as Bernadette but 3.4 lbs to Bernie's 4.6, it's amazing how much difference a lb makes on something that small! Most of the time I just look at Berns and think how tiny she is. The littler malt was super cute but her owner did tell me she's had health issues, although I'm not sure if her size was related. Honestly I worry about how tiny and delicate Bernadette is at 4.6. 

I like having a cute, tiny dog but I can see how the pressure to be small has bled into even our pet ownership! It's amazing and sort of sad. I'm hoping the pressure to have the "smallest malt" in the bunch doesn't come out the same way as the pressure to be the thinnest woman in the bunch. I know people in Seattle have a tendency to put pressure on each other about their dogs because more people have dogs than children in this town and we take our fluffs very seriously. So I can see how'd you'd feel that way, but honestly, even at 10 lbs our little white cuties are small in comparison to most other breeds.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes the breeders get a mix, my Mimi who was a show potential was "supposed to be 4.5-5 lbs. "( her littermate sister is almost 6 lbs but alas Mimi is still just over 3 lbs and we have decided not to continue to show her because she will never be big enough to safely whelp puppies. And my Twinkle was sold to me as a pet because she was too tiny to breed yet her littermates were much bigger.

I have a real mix...... a 2.6 lb, a 3.6 lb a 5 lb and a 7 lber.they are like stair steps.

and they all wear different size clothes too.

I love Maltese of any size!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls are bigger maltese, B&B is abit over 10lbs now and Matilda is 9.6 lbs, it is much easier with a bigger fluff, but one day I would love to have one about 4lbs, it's so hard carrying the girls, I just get to tired and my back hurts. I have had people tell me my girls were not maltese because the were not the standard weight, it hurt me, but I couldn't love them anymore then I do, big little or in between it doesn't matter, my girls are perfect in my eyes, and Lynn your girls are precious:wub:


----------

